# Merry Christmas! ----Platinum style!



## Scrapper-aw- (Dec 18, 2009)

I was filtering another platinum drop this morning and something peculiar happened. As I dumped the last bit of amonium chloroplatinate out onto the filter it ended up looking like the picture below.

I hope your Christmas is as precious ans this!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3358180/Pt Stocking 12-18-09.jpg

:mrgreen:


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha! That's great Scrapper.
And a Merry Christmas to you too and all here!
And may all our stockings be filled with platinum.


----------

